# Jouer sur Mac : mauvais ?



## adlc11 (6 Mai 2013)

Salut,

J'ai un MacBook Air 2012 4Go de RAM, processeur i5 1.8Ghz, carte graphique HD4000. 

J'aimerais jouer aux sims 3 sur mon Mac... Mais j'ai entendu et lu que le MBA chauffe dès qu'on met un jeu. 

Est ce que jouer sur mon MBA va le faire ramer ? Est ce que le fait que ça fasse fonctionner les ventilos et que ça le fasse chauffer est mauvais ? 

J'ai juste peur que, parce que j'ai installé et joué à un jeu sur mon MBA, celui se mette à ramer ou à faire du bruit continuellement...

Merci d'avance


----------



## VeryBigBro (7 Mai 2013)

Bah tu vas solliciter ton processeur et ton chipset donc forcément, ça va chauffer et forcément il va falloir refroidir donc ça va faire tourner tes ventilos, sa surface de ta machine sera plus chaude et moins agréable a toucher.

Mais rien de dangereux la dedans! Après je peux pas te dire si tu vas ramer ou pas, j'ai pas tester


----------



## adlc11 (7 Mai 2013)

En fait, je voulais plutôt savoir les conséquences de l'installation d'un jeu sur mac : je ne veux pas savoir si le jeu va ramer ou pas, mais si ça va faire ramer mon Mac (sur le long terme) quand je n'y joue pas. 

Est ce que ça peut l'endommager ? ou le rendre moins réactif ? (quand je n'y joue pas)


----------



## sylvanhus (7 Mai 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> En fait, je voulais plutôt savoir les conséquences de l'installation d'un jeu sur mac : je ne veux pas savoir si le jeu va ramer ou pas, mais si ça va faire ramer mon Mac (sur le long terme) quand je n'y joue pas.
> 
> Est ce que ça peut l'endommager ? ou le rendre moins réactif ? (quand je n'y joue pas)






Oui l'utilisation d'un jeu peut perturber un OS quel qu'il soit...

On a souvent montré du doigt Windows, mais souvent des jeux étaient installés dessus...

Un windows sans jeux installés rencontre beaucoup beaucoup moins de problèmes...
Le Mac a eu beaucoup moins de jeux que Windows par le passé, du coup il était moins confronté aux installations , du coup moins de problèmes connus, d'ou sa réputation...

J'ai testé des jeux sur Mac, en effet l'OS était plus capricieux...

Cr reste logique de toutes façons, si tu installes autant de jeux et de virus sur Mac Os comme on le ferait sur Windows , on aurait les mêmes problèmes...

Si je peux te donner un conseil si tu veux jouer sur Mac, installe plutot une partition Bootcamp avec Windows, comme ça tu sépares Mac Os des jeux, sur la même machine, tu seras moins embeté a coup sur, et tu pourras jouir de toute la ludothèque PC (bien supérieur à celle de Mac OS)

De plus les jeux ont de meilleur performances sous Windows (Direct X) .

Sinon le meilleur combo selon moi, c'est un Mac pour bosser (ou pc) et une console pour jouer


----------



## adlc11 (7 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui l'utilisation d'un jeu peut perturber un OS quel qu'il soit...
> 
> On a souvent montré du doigt Windows, mais souvent des jeux étaient installés dessus...
> 
> ...



Ah mince...

J'ai un PC fixe aussi à la maison, mais c'est une daube, je ne l'ai payé que 300 euros, il ne sert juste qu'à taper des textes ou aller un peu sur le net... Bref, il n'est pas assez puissant pour les Sims 3.

J'ai aussi une xbox 360, mais dessus, les sims 3 n'est pas top. 

Ya juste ce jeux que je veux installer en fait, aucun autre, juste les sims 3 (avec peut être un disque additionnel en pus).

Mais bon, puisque tu dis que ça risque d'endommager la fluidité de mon Mac... :/


----------



## sylvanhus (7 Mai 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Ah mince...
> 
> J'ai un PC fixe aussi à la maison, mais c'est une daube, je ne l'ai payé que 300 euros, il ne sert juste qu'à taper des textes ou aller un peu sur le net... Bref, il n'est pas assez puissant pour les Sims 3.
> 
> ...





Après pour un jeu ça peut tres bien passer aussi..

Moi je te parle en règle général, mais un jeu va pas tout chambouler non plus...

Tu peux tester de toutes façons, tu fais une save time machine avant, comme ça si besoin tu fais une réinstall facile si le jeu te pose problème...

Après sur MacBook air ,c'est la même que ton Pc à 300 &#8364;...

Ton Pc peut peut etre rajouter une carte graphique ?

Pour 60 &#8364; tu peux trouver des bien plus puissante que le HD4000 du MacBook, et du coup tu peux jouer sans soucis sur ton PC...


----------



## VeryBigBro (7 Mai 2013)

Moi je suis pas d'accord, je code a fond et j'ai donc besoin de reactivité pourtant j'ai au moins 6 ou 7 jeux d'installés et je ralentis pas ma machine pour autant. Par contre si tu les as de source frauduleuse, ça peut merder


----------



## adlc11 (7 Mai 2013)

Je vais essayer, c'est vrai qu'un jeu c'est rien...

Non non, ne t'inquiètes pas, j'achète mes jeux, je ne les télécharge pas ^^

Mais pourquoi ça pourrait poser problème avec des jeux de source frauduleuse ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (7 Mai 2013)

Parce que tu ne controle pas le contenu du DMG et il peut y avoir une merde dedans


----------



## sylvanhus (7 Mai 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Moi je suis pas d'accord, je code a fond et j'ai donc besoin de reactivité pourtant j'ai au moins 6 ou 7 jeux d'installés et je ralentis pas ma machine pour autant. Par contre si tu les as de source frauduleuse, ça peut merder





Oui tu as raison , tu n'as pas eu de problèmes car tes jeux sont bien passés, mais tu essaiera avec des jeux comme The Witcher 2, malgre des versions 100 % légales et achetés, tu peux y avoir des soucis (qui vient du jeu) mais ça peut foutre la merde dans n'importe quel OS...

J'en ai fait les frais avec Wow surMac et 100 % légal...
Je ne dis pas que c'est systématique, mais ça peut arriver...

Un Pc sans jeux tourne 20 fois mieux qu'un Pc de gamer...c'est un exemple parmis tant d'autre...


----------



## wip (7 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui tu as raison , tu n'as pas eu de problèmes car tes jeux sont bien passés, mais tu essaiera avec des jeux comme The Witcher 2, malgre des versions 100 % légales et achetés, tu peux y avoir des soucis (qui vient du jeu) mais ça peut foutre la merde dans n'importe quel OS...
> 
> J'en ai fait les frais avec Wow surMac et 100 % légal...
> Je ne dis pas que c'est systématique, mais ça peut arriver...
> ...


 
Nan mais ALLO quoi !!

Faut arreter de raconter des bétises pareilles. L'installation d'un jeu n'apportera pas plus de problème que l'installation d'une application.
Un jeu est une application comme une autre.
Par contre, plus tu as d'applications (ou de jeux) sur un Mac, plus il risque d'être ralenti. Ca oui.

PS: J'ai joué 5 ans à WoW, et ce jeu ne m'a jamais apporté de problèmes...


----------



## sylvanhus (7 Mai 2013)

wip a dit:


> Nan mais ALLO quoi !!
> 
> Faut arreter de raconter des bétises pareilles. L'installation d'un jeu n'apportera pas plus de problème que l'installation d'une application.
> Un jeu est une application comme une autre.
> ...





Ben moi j'ai eu des Pc pendant des années aucun problème...

J'ai une ps3 aucun problème, pourtant pas mal en ont eu des soucis avec leur Pc ou Ps3, moi jamais alors ilsdisent n'importe quoi ...? 

NON MAIS ALLO QUOI ? 

Ca ne veut rien dire ce que tu avances car c'est ton cas perso...

Etant un ancien Gamer PC qui montaient ses machines lui même ,aujourd'hui  je travail uniquement sous Mac depuis 5 ans, j'ai tenté de tout faire sur la même machine (un iMac avec une vrai carte graphique au passage) apres plusieurs semaines d'utilisation de Wow, j'ai rencontré des soucis sous Mac OS, que je n'avais pas avant...
J'ai du coup procedé à une réinstallation via time machine (qui du coup se retrouve tres limité car il réinstall l'erreur système)...

Un fois la clean install faite et sans utiliser de jeux sur mon Mac, je n'ai eu aucun soucis depuis (sauf quelque bug et freeze, lié au manque de puissance de la machine...

Je connais également des gamers qui utilisent des jeux crackés et qui téléchargent comme des porcs et ils ont peu de soucis, et inversement d'autre, ont des problèmes plus rapidement...

Mais il est clair qu'un Jeu , comme tout autre programme vient polluer le système au fur et à mesure, et dans ma logique de tout à l'heure, un jeu s'installera plus facilement , du fait que lorsque l'on prends gout aux jeux, on a tendance à enchainer et a en installant plusieurs, donc du coup ça fini par polluer à la longue...

Tout comme Windows tout simplement...

TOI tu n'as pas eu de problèmes avec Wow, va voir sur leur forum , le nombre de soucis rencontrés...et ils sont tous aléatoires, et certains rencontre peu ou pas de problèmes...

Tu ne nous apprends rien, et tu manque même de sens logique...

La question était "les jeux risquent t-ils de polluer ma machine ?" Oui à la longue comme n'importe quel ordi...

Et parfois l'installation d'un seul et unique jeu peu merder aussi...

essayes The Witcher 2 par exemple tu verra bien...(peut être que le problème est résolu)

Donc si ON NE VEUT ABSOLUMENT PAS ETRE EMBETE sur Mac , on évite les jeux, et les différentes mise à jour qui peuvent parfois s'emmeler les pinceaux...

C'est juste à titre informatif que je suis intervenu, alors plutot que de me sauter dessus et dire finalement la même chose que j'ai dit plus haut (jeux ou logiciels polluent à la longue), je te conseil peut être de lire un peu mieux...


Et pour répondre à ta réflection que les jeux sont des applications comme les autres, on voit bien la ton manque de connaissance sur le sujet, car un jeu est souvent, mal ou vite fait ,parfois sur de simple portage venant d'un PC, sans parler du manque d'optimisation sous Open Gl et Open Cl selon les Mac, qui peuvent provoquer divers bugs ou autres, choses tres différentes des logiciels pour Mac, qui sont eux, bien souvent mieux optimisés...

Souvent les Editeurs de jeux sortent leur jeux à la va-vite et ils "Patch" derrière, cela touche pas mal de jeux sur Pc et c'est idem sur Mac...
Chose plus rares sur les logiciels Mac...

Sans rancune...


----------



## adlc11 (7 Mai 2013)

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire du coup ^^

Je ne suis pas un gros gamer, loin de là. Je veux juste jouer genre 1h par jour, et même pas forcément tous les jours. 2h max parfois, mais ça s'arrête là...


----------



## sylvanhus (7 Mai 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire du coup ^^
> 
> Je ne suis pas un gros gamer, loin de là. Je veux juste jouer genre 1h par jour, et même pas forcément tous les jours. 2h max parfois, mais ça s'arrête là...



Ben j'ai envie de te dire essai tu verras bien...

Nous on te donne notre avis, apres tu peux quand même essayer, du moment que tu penses à sauvegarder ton système au cas ou avant, tu peux foncer !


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (7 Mai 2013)

Sylvanhus...:sleep:

Le mec parle de jouer aux Sims une heure par jour, pas d'installer 150 jeux et tous les faire tourner en même temps. :sick:

On va finir par le savoir que tu n'a que des plaies avec OSX, mais stp reste un peu objectif. A te lire on ne peux plus rien faire avec un mac sans qu'il risque d'exploser entre les pattes...


----------



## sylvanhus (8 Mai 2013)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Sylvanhus...:sleep:
> 
> Le mec parle de jouer aux Sims une heure par jour, pas d'installer 150 jeux et tous les faire tourner en même temps. :sick:
> 
> On va finir par le savoir que tu n'a que des plaies avec OSX, mais stp reste un peu objectif. A te lire on ne peux plus rien faire avec un mac sans qu'il risque d'exploser entre les pattes...







D'ou j'ai dit une chose pareil ?

Je Reponds a sa question , les jeux peuvent ils perturber mon os ?


Oui ca peut, et comme tout bon travailleur voulant un ordi le plus irreprochable possible, dans ce cas on evite les jeux... Les consoles sont la pour ça 


Apres je te rejoins , si c'est que les sims ça devrait etre pepere, je dis pas le contraire, moi je parle en general...


Le mieux serait bootczmp avec windows desus, non seulement il aura de meilleurs perfs , mais en plus il separe son systeme des jeux...


C'est juste par precaution, tout comme le reflexe de copier ses sauvegardes, c'est juste par precaution...


Quand au fait que je demontre les failles de Mac os, j'ai envie de dire " ben desole les gars si moi je torche mon mac dans tous les sens et si j'arrive a voir ce qui ne fonctionne pas bien"
Ce qui fair rire dans ce forum , c'est tous les avis de specialistes, des gars qui n'utilisent meme pas leur machine a plus de 30% et qui viennent cracher sur les os concurrents...

Certains sont de vrais pros ici, je ne le conteste pas, mais beaucoup ne le sont pas ou peu, et je me lasse de lire que Windows est une bouze sans nom et que le mac leur change la vie...


En creusant un peu plus , on se rend compte que finalement y en a pas un mieux qu'un autre, c'est juste une question de gout...


L'informatique reste de l'informatique et les problemes seront toujours presents, sur pc comme sur Mac...


Cela ne veut pas dire que je n'aime pas Mac , cela veut dire qu'apres 5 ans passé sur les 2 os, mon bilan est objectif...
Pc-mac = meme combat , y compris pour les jeux...

Ras le bol de lire le mythe du mac intouchable, rien de plus...


Puis un forum est la aussi pour parler des retours négatifs non ? 


C'est comme a la tv, tu ne regardes pas que les bisounours ? Ben le mac n'est pas le pays des bisounours...
 ^^


----------



## Siciliano (8 Mai 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire du coup ^^
> 
> Je ne suis pas un gros gamer, loin de là. Je veux juste jouer genre 1h par jour, et même pas forcément tous les jours. 2h max parfois, mais ça s'arrête là...



Installe le jeu. Ton mac va pas mourir. Et au pire, si ton mac est ralenti et que ça te gave, bah tu fais un clean install. Avec sauvegarde de tes données avant (et même pendant) bien sur.


----------



## adlc11 (8 Mai 2013)

Dac, je pense que je vais l'installer sur mon Mac 

Mais j'hésite encore entre l'installer sur mon PC pourri ou sur mon Mac
Niveau config, lequel serait le plus "puissant" ?

config de mon PC : ADM E-350, 4Go de RAM, carte graphique Radeon HD 6310

config de mon Macbook Air : i5 1.8Ghz, 4Go de RAM, carte graphique HD4000


----------



## sylvanhus (8 Mai 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Dac, je pense que je vais l'installer sur mon Mac
> 
> Mais j'hésite encore entre l'installer sur mon PC pourri ou sur mon Mac
> Niveau config, lequel serait le plus "puissant" ?
> ...





L'un comme l'autre , t'auras des perfs plutot faibles...

Un ordi portable quoi qu'on en dise, n'est pas fait pour le jeu, pas du tout même , malgres les portables Gamers, ultra big avec beaucoup de ventilateurs (pas le cas du MacBook air) , ça suffoque pas mal, et ça ruine la durée de vie des composants...

Tu auras la même sur ton Macbook Air, il est encore moins taillé pour le jeu, vu son architecture (que je trouve géniale le coté fin et efficace) mais c'est clairement pas la config taillé pour le jeu, encore moins sa conception...

Plus du joues, plus ça chauffe et plus tu réduits la durée de vie de tes composants ultra compressés...

Si c'est du jeu Facebook ou des p"tits jeux de temps en temps, te pose même pas de questions, mais des bons jeux en 3D (Les sims demande un peu de puissance tout de même) tu fera chauffer un peu ta machine (normal quoi)

Sinon tu installes bootcamp sur ton MacBook air, comme ça tu revends ton Pc et tu t'achetes une console ? 

Après tu sais , j'ai vu des trucs tellement surprenant en utilisation, que je pense que tu devrais tout simplement essayer sans trop te poser de questions, pareil tu auras une belle surprise...

Ici on parle en théorie rien de plus...


----------



## Jozofa (8 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Pour une expérience +/- similaire, je peux te dire qu'avec les Sims 3, tu risques pas grand chose, un des seul jeu d'ailleurs créé à la fois pour PC et Mac.

J'ai quelques "gros" jeux sur mon Imac (COD, F1, Sims) et honnêtement je n'ai jamais rien constaté comme soucis et ayant joué sur PC il y a quelques années, je suis même agréablement surpris de la qualité actuelle sur Mac comme F1 qui propose de superbes graphismes.

Je crois que comme pour tout, un bon entretien de ta machine, un peu de logique (oui effectivement cela sert à rien de bourrer de soft ou jeux que l'on utilise quand même pas) et tu devrais pas craindre grand chose.

La machine va chauffer si tu joues +/- longtemps et va refroidir par son système, c'est normal et c'est fait pour.

Bon, maintenant, c'est certain qu'un MBA, c'est pas la machine prévu pour du jeu en général.

Voilà .....


----------



## wip (8 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Donc si ON NE VEUT ABSOLUMENT PAS ETRE EMBETE sur Mac , on évite les jeux, et les différentes mise à jour qui peuvent parfois s'emmeler les pinceaux...


Entièrement d'accord avec toi !! Et j'irais même plus loin, il faut aussi d'éviter d'installer des applications... et l'OS si possible. Un Mac dans le carton, il n'y a pas plus sur 


sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est juste à titre informatif que je suis intervenu, alors plutot que de me sauter dessus et dire finalement la même chose que j'ai dit plus haut (jeux ou logiciels polluent à la longue), je te conseil peut être de lire un peu mieux...


Ahhhh, mais je ne t'ai pas sauté dessus. J'ai attendu patiemment dans mon terrier que tu récidives plusieurs fois avant d'intervenir 


sylvanhus a dit:


> Et pour répondre à ta réflection que les jeux sont des applications comme les autres, on voit bien la ton manque de connaissance sur le sujet, car un jeu est souvent, mal ou vite fait ,parfois sur de simple portage venant d'un PC, sans parler du manque d'optimisation sous Open Gl et Open Cl selon les Mac, qui peuvent provoquer divers bugs ou autres, choses tres différentes des logiciels pour Mac, qui sont eux, bien souvent mieux optimisés...


C'est vrai que les applications sont faites par des gentils très compétents et les jeux par des méchants trop mauvais... :sleep: Je vois effectivement que tu connais ton sujet à fond 
Bref, ne généralises pas stp. Il y a d'excellents jeux sur Mac (et plutôt bien écrit) et de très mauvaises applications codés avec des pieds aussi...


----------



## sylvanhus (8 Mai 2013)

wip a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi !! Et j'irais même plus loin, il faut aussi d'éviter d'installer des applications... et l'OS si possible. Un Mac dans le carton, il n'y a pas plus sur
> 
> Ahhhh, mais je ne t'ai pas sauté dessus. J'ai attendu patiemment dans mon terrier que tu récidives plusieurs fois avant d'intervenir
> 
> ...



Toi t'es un marrant, je peux t'appeler Bob le marrant ?

Depuis quand un portable est conseillé pour Jouer ? 

Depuis quand un Mac est réputé pour cela ? encore plus un MacBookAir (le chiwawa de chez Apple)

Apres tu retiens ce que tu retiens...

L'auteur n'a pas demandé si il pouvait jouer sur Mac, car c'est évident qu'on peut ,car on peut meme le faire sur des smartphones)

Il a demandé si il y avait un risque si il jouait régulierement sur sa machine...

La réponse est clairement oui, mais dans quelle mesure, ca c'est pas facile à vérifier, mais lui conseiller de jouer les yeux fermés sur sa partition ou il veut faire attention et conserver ses documents, la je dirais que t'es un "loloille" excuse moi l'expression (c'est pas méchant tinkiet)

Mais quand on veut aller loin, on ménage sa monture...

C'était mon conseil, comme celui de lui conseiller un Pc à coté pour jouer sans soucis...


----------



## SteamEdge (9 Mai 2013)

Et pour répondre à l'auteur : moi je dit non, il n'y a pas de risque. 

Certes la chaleur abime les composants sur le long terme. Mais on peut ajouter aussi qu'à chaque fois que tu refermes ton ordinateur t'abimes la charnière, à chaque fois que tu sauvegardes un document sur ton SSD tu abimes un peu plus ses cellules, à chaque fois que tu recharges ton ordinateur t'abimes la batterie. Alors disons le clairement, ton MacBook Air aura une défaillance au niveau de la charnière, du disque dur, ou de la batterie bien avant d'avoir un problème lié à la chaleur que dégage ton ordinateur en jouant.

Et pour finir, les Sims 3 ce n'est pas Crysis 3. Il tourne sur mon MacBook Air avec un C2D 1,4GHz pour dire. C'est pas lui qui va faire chauffer un MacBook Air à 100°...


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Mai 2013)

INFORMATION​
CE FIL EST L'UN DES 6 OÙ  sylvanhus DÉVERSE SES DIATRIBE ANTI-APPLE ET ANTI MACUSERS QUI ONT LE MALHEUR DE SE TROUVER BIEN AVEC UN MAC.
QUAND JE PENSE QU'IL ACCUSE CERTAINS D'ENTRE NOUS À PASSER NOTRE SUR VIE SUR MAC G

C'EST VRAIMENT L'HÔPITAL ETC ETC

BONNE SOIRÉE À TOUS​


----------



## FJSonin (9 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Toi t'es un marrant, je peux t'appeler Bob le marrant ?
> 
> Depuis quand un portable est conseillé pour Jouer ?
> 
> ...



Alors toi tu dis vraiment de la m****, d'où tu sors ces trucs ? les forums de jeuxvideo.com ?


----------



## flo059 (9 Mai 2013)

Salut je m'appelle Florian et j'ai le même mac que toi. Sache que joue aux sims 3 comme toi, mon mac chauffe beaucoup et c'est normal ! 

En effet, a quoi servirai de mettre des chipsets graphiques toujours plus puissants sans pouvoir en profiter à cause de la chaleur ! 

Comme déja dit, un jeu reste une appli comme une autre, tu ne risques rien  ni aucun lag, tu es sur un disque SSD, pas un disque dur  

Bonne journée : )


----------



## sylvanhus (9 Mai 2013)

FJSonin a dit:


> Alors toi tu dis vraiment de la m****, d'où tu sors ces trucs ? les forums de jeuxvideo.com ?


 

Ben moi je suis la majorité non silencieuse...

Je ne dis pas que c'est interdit, aprrends à lire plutôt que de dire de la m... à ton tour, je disais que lorsqu'on veut une machine la plus stable , possible on évite les jeux, tel que ceux de capcom, ou Take Two par exemple...


Mais t'as raison toi t'es un Gamer sur MacBook air, trop la classe de payer 1000  pour jouer sur Facebook (je parle pour toi rigolo  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> INFORMATION​
> 
> CE FIL EST L'UN DES 6 OÙ sylvanhus DÉVERSE SES DIATRIBE ANTI-APPLE ET ANTI MACUSERS QUI ONT LE MALHEUR DE SE TROUVER BIEN AVEC UN MAC.
> QUAND JE PENSE QU'IL ACCUSE CERTAINS D'ENTRE NOUS À PASSER NOTRE SUR VIE SUR MAC G
> ...


 

Attention les amis il est de sortie...

Le one Women Show ...ILLLLUUUURRROOOOOOO !

On applaudit bien fort dans les maisons de retraites (c'est le leader  )

Tu me fais de la peine, mais t'as vu je suis toujours la...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (9 Mai 2013)

La ou je suis plutôt d'accord, c'est le fait de jouer sur un SSD. Le SSD moins on le sollicite en écriture, plus il vit longtemps...

Et si défaillance prématurée il doit y avoir, ça viendra plutôt de ça à mon avis...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2013)

A ce tarif, il ne faut surtout pas aller sur Internet avec un ordinateur qui a un SSD vu la masse de petits fichiers écrits et réécrits sans cesse dans le cache... 

Il n'y a aucun problème à mettre un jeu comme les Sim sur un MacBook. Tous les composants supportent plus de 100°C.​


----------



## adlc11 (12 Mai 2013)

Je l'ai finalement installé

Et je me rends compte que le petit MBA se débrouille plutôt très bien !

le jeu tourne sans ramer, avec les graphismes presque à fond (2-3 petits trucs en "moyen"), c'est super beau. Bon d'accord, il fait pas mal de bruit, mais dès que j'arrête de jouer le bruit d'arrête

Franchement je ne pensais pas que le MBA pourrait afficher les sims avec des graphismes assez élevés


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2013)

L'HD Graphics 4000 est plus puissante que la GeForce 9600m GT des premiers MacBook Pro Unibody. C'est normal que ça tourne relativement bien en 1366x768.


----------



## Jozofa (13 Mai 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je l'ai finalement installé
> 
> Et je me rends compte que le petit MBA se débrouille plutôt très bien !
> 
> ...



Voilà, c'est ce que l'on te disait pour finir, rien de mieux que de tester par soi-même 
Et bon jeu alors !


----------



## adlc11 (13 Mai 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'HD Graphics 4000 est plus puissante que la GeForce 9600m GT des premiers MacBook Pro Unibody. C'est normal que ça tourne relativement bien en 1366x768.



en 1440x900, j'ai le 13". Donc même en résolution native ça tourne très bien


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Mai 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> en 1440x900, j'ai le 13". Donc même en résolution native ça tourne très bien





Cool c'est bon a s'avoir ca !


----------



## Jinkiye (14 Mai 2013)

J'apporte ma petite pierre à l'édifice, tu peux jouer sans soucis sur ton MacBook Air, sur tout Mac de manière générale. Je joue à de nombreux jeux Blizzard et plusieurs jeux de stratégie et gestion achetés sur Steam et je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun problème. Evidemment un Air risque de souffler un peu mais pour faciliter ton jeu sur la machine je te conseille de bien fermer toutes les applications dont tu n'aurais pas besoin et pour évacuer un peu mieux la chaleur poser deux petites gommes sous le capot pour le surélever légèrement et faciliter le flux d'air.  

J'ai un MBA de 2011 et je fais tourner de gros jeux dessus quand je suis en vacances ou en déplacement, graphiquement je suis ne suis pas toujours à fond à cause de la config mais cela n'a jamais abimé mon OS. Il suffit de prendre soin de son OS et de sa machine et enlevant la poussière des ventilateurs principalement

Bon jeu !


----------



## nikomimi (20 Mai 2013)

Concernant la chauffe moi je conseillerait plutôt un ventilateur externe pour portable, celui que j'ai à dû me couter 20eur. et marche très bien.
Quand tu sollicite beaucoup ton mac (dans les jeux notamment) je pense que c'est une solution idéal pour ventiler au maxx ton mac (même si en théorie les ventilos interne sont fait pour sa, mais à mon avis il vaut mieux un complément).


----------

